# [solved] Probleme bei update von cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne mein gentoo updaten, aber leider verabschiedet er sich bei cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 mit folgenden fehler: http://pastebin.com/g8aYjQwL hatte jemand schon das gleiche und eine lösung dafür?

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Fri Feb 26, 2010 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ich denke da fehlt der eigentliche Fehler. Kannst du bitte mal das komplette build-log posten?

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1/temp/build.log

----------

## drakesoft

hier das gewünschte log: http://pastebin.com/vE2GjaRW

danke für deine mühe

----------

## firefly

hast du ein 32Bit oder ein 64Bit System?

Und was ist die Shell-ausgabe, wenn du 

```
javac
```

 eingibst?

----------

## drakesoft

Es ist ein 586 (Via C3) also antike 32bit.

```
helga@buero ~ $ javac 

* javac is not available for sun-jre-bin-1.6 on i686

* IMPORTANT: some Java tools are not available on some VMs on some architectures

```

----------

## drakesoft

Jetzt gehts ich habe icedtea6-bin deinstalliert

----------

